# A new post how is everyone doing



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Since there were a few having a little bit of a rougher time, I wanted to ask this again.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ok, I am the first.







I am doing really good, even though I had some minor pain today. Some changes: no bm in 5 days and then today 4. I took some imodium because I went to the salon and did not want to worry or cancel the app. I felt funny while I was waiting there, once the girl started working on my hair I forgot about my tummy. The good thing was that I did not feel desperate and at a time I though that if I have to go I would just use the bathroom there or go home (I live close). Quick question: how will I be able to determine when I am ready to just go without the imodium? Should I just give it a shot or wait until I feel ready? The part I hate is that I will get C (for real) now... and then pay with pain on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I started the CDs this week - tonight is day 5. Biggest benefit so far is that since I listen to them as I go to bed, I'm not thinking about work as I try to go to sleep. And that is huge since this week has ben kind of stressful at work. Have a great weekend everyone!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, good to hear your back on track. I would wait on the immodium until your down with the program. As time progresses and you feel better you can evaluate where your at.Also try not to fforecast you ae going top be in pain as that can be a problem. Take it day to day for now.







Nancy, good so far then. Keep us posted and have a good weekend.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm sure things will get easier over time for me but right now everything is way too horrible.I had a really awful night working in the oub tonight. Girls falling unconscious in the toilets, big fights, nearly getting trapped in the middle of it! 2 ambulances in one night is all too much. My hands are shaking now. I can't make them stop! Agh! I posted this on the MP in more detail.Parent situation not amazing, but diligently listening to the tapes. Can't remember waht day im on, but im on the last day of day 3 for a while i think.BUT. I spoke to Clair on the phone for the first time ever last night! The cow interrupted my conversation to my new love interest! But it was nice to hear from her properly! We all got a bit over excited and giggly! lol.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, it will get better, but keep working on the issues you feel are important in your life also as some of this is effecting your IBS. Importantly try to stay calm sometimes and not get workked up. Do you know the count to ten procedure?I will talk to you some more in UK chat also on Sunday if you can make it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Eirc, won't be in UK chat, have to go for a meal with parents for birthday (ugh) trust me to get D now! We have to go out for a meal tonight. Lucky i got mum to book the table for 8.30, so i have some time to recover. She knows i hate going out for dinner but she did it anyway. I would have preffered to go out at lunch time, but she wanted to watch the rugby in the pub instead. Well, mum means well.NIce! Its meant to be mine and my sisters day!I'll talk to you in normal chat. I'll be awake then anyway. NOt sleeping well!See you later.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Pssst... eric, a little secret: I did not get the after-imodium effect, which is really nice (oh yes, it is







). But I have a question (as always): have you known of any case when the hypno has changed the effects of a medicine in somebody? I think imodium is not as effective these days; I mean it does not completely stops my bowels. I think that is good since I do not have to suffer from the after thing... however, imodium was the thing that would help me get a little peace of mind when doing certain things. And yes, the hypno is working absolutely wonderful, but this is a process and I am not there yet... I need my imodium as it worked before







. If I had any hopes of jumping in a plane, now I am thinking about it... again. Any suggestions? Oh, one last thing. I am doing really good these days; just that little detail.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Zay, I'm puzzled a bit. You don't get completely C after taking immodium anymore? Or you still have D even though you are taking it and that is something new? You say the hypno is working, but you still want to use the immodium? Sorry I probably have it all wrong LOL Can ya set me straight here?







One thing I can tell you from personal experience is I found in the beginning, before I actually finished the 100 days; I found that my anti-spasmodics meds were much more effective. They worked lots better than they had. I haven't had to take them in a long time now, but that is something I remember being amazed about in the beginning. Now perhaps it was actually me being less 'gut sensitive' and Not the medication being more effective. LOL I dunno which, but I was a happy camper.







BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Am doing MUCH better. Am alsmost done the tapes and therapist is almost ready to dismiss me!I credit the tapes for the most help!!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

BQ, I did not feel the particular discomforts that imodium usually causes me (at least this time): the pain, the usual trips two days after, the feeling of incompleteness. I have been noticing that the effect has changed because previuosly imodium just stoped me, specially if I took it as a preventive measure (which is something I did not have a problem with, only for the after effects I said before). Now, it stops my D but I still have to go and the problem is the urgency that I still get. There are places in which you just have to be patient.







You are right, the hypno has been working great in other areas: I am not as stressed and I can feel it, I do not fight as much as I used to and I've had D just one time since November. However, I do not feel prepared to do certain things without taking the necessary precautions. (I asked eric about this and he told me to continue the imodium until I am done and feel ready.) For example: if I go to a party, now I do not take the imodium anymore; but if I go to the hairdresser I still have to. I cannot compromise it. I will be there waiting and sitting for way too long to have a bad tummy. I have lowered my intake tremendously, but I do not feel I can go off it completely; not yet. I still need the reassurance. The thing is that last time I went to colour my hair my tummy was making noises, lots of noises, the good thing is that I did not panic. In other circumstance I would have left right away like I did in the past.Bottomline is that if imodium will lose its effectiveness (I have read some people can build a tolerance, maybe that is what it is) I will have to find another way until I feel that the whole process gets completed. I have no doubt that sometime in the near future I will be able to go off the imodium for the most part. But I also know that my main trigger is anxiety and that it seems to be so into my system that it will take time to go back to normal (if we could ever be totally normal). Oh, my librax ran out and I have not gone for a refill







; I do not think I will anyway. I guess you can say I am like the turtle: moving slowly but surely.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Just wanted to tell you Eric, that I am feeling better. I am on about day 70 of the tapes, still amazed that they work, and was having a big slowdown in the intestines for five weeks, felt like constipation with 3 bm's per week when I am used to 2 per day. Last week, things did staighten out a bit, as you said they would. The constant PAIN WENT AWAY, that was a relief, then for 10 days I had one bm per day...what more could you ask for, right? Had 2 days with more bm's per day after that and was afraid I was regressing as so often happens with any IBS remedy I try. On sunday night I was feeling so good (one of those times when I was able to say "wow, nothing hurts me and I have felt normal for about 6 whole hours!!!.." so I went out to dinner....and ate soup laced with MSG....next day, you guessed it, pain and bloating. See what happens when you get ****y!! I hope this will turn around, actually I have had a few pain-free hours and a good appetite today, so maybe it will. The journey continues. thanks for checking.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Zay, Maybe over-simply stated but: Don't worry about the immodium right now. You have only had D once right? in December sometime? Don't worry about it. Take it if you feel you need to. I'm sure your mind armies are probably just having a final fling.







Don't give it a thought.Sounds like you are doing great.







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh my god! Help help!My cousin has been sent to prison for 4 years. HE was never like that before! What is happening! I'm confused! He robbed a jewellery workshop. BUt they have added a whole load of stuff he didn't do to the charge list too. He won;t spillthe beans on the other involved. Ugh! What is he doing?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Tonight is day 9. So far so good. I can't quite tell what effect it's having onmy IBS. I was getting D every day for a couple of weeks prior to starting but I seem to have swung to C - this is typicaly for me. On the other hand, it seems to be getting better. And I have had mexican 4 times in the past 4 days and done just fine







I can definitely say that it has helped with stress levels - going to sleep to the tapes is far better than having work stuff churning through my head which would be the case right now.Oh spliff, I'm so sorry. It certainly sounds like you're having a tough time right now. Hopefully it'll get straightened out.nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hang in there Spliff, honey... just sent ya an email.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, glad to hear they helped you.







I though perhpas they weren't as effective for you from your posts, but this is good news and glad you have benefitted from them.







Joan, If you could put some comments on the CBT HT success thread that would help others and is valuable for experiences. ThanksZay, you have pretty much figured out your question







Don't worry your doing very well ad perhaps a month after your done you can reacess where you stand with everything, but I think you'll find a positive outcome as your doing well. Keep us posted.







Karoe, those days of feeling good will get better as the attacks become less severe and less and less in frequency. You probably going to find like a lot of us that you will continue to improve and adjust even when you done with the program. So hang in there, your right the journey continues and that is a good way to think about it. Please keep us updated also and very glad to hear your feeling better.







Mwinter, still early for you but I am glad your enjoying them and they are working on the sleep issue first, that seems to happen in a lot of people. Things sound good so far for you though and keep us updated on your progress.







Spliffster, I will be in chat tonight I hope and will talk to you. Hang in there. Try not to stress to uch on things you have no control over.







Sorry to hear that news however.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm on day 99, and I'll finish the program tomorrow morning.I have some mixed feelings about it - disappointment that it didn't do more, but hopeful that it will over the next few months.I stuck with the schedule 100%. If I did anything wrong, it was to try too hard.On the positive side, I feel more comfortable going out & eating out than before. Aside from IBS, I see two changes. My feet used to sweat a lot, that is decreased both in intensity & frequency since beginning the tapes. Also (this is funny, so go ahead & laugh







) as long as I can remember, long before I got IBS, I've always had an uncomfortable strange feeling right before getting on an escalator. That's gone now.While my GI symptoms have improved a lot, I have to attribute much of that to OTCs (Calcium, Ibsacol, Probiotics). If I miss a dose of the Calcium or Ibsacol, I pay for it.One other postive thing - going into the building with the pedals of control (side 3) never did a thing for me until recently - after day 90. Now it works sometimes, but not always. So even though I haven't heard side 3 in quite a while, it's starting to work for me. That's encouraging, because maybe everything will kick in eventually, as it has with others (e.g. AZmom). Also encouraging is that fact that Mike told me to wait 2-3 months before trying his next program, in order that IBS 100 has time to take effect. Hopefully I can come back to this thread 2-3 months from now & say "Whoopee!! ... it's gone & no more OTCs!!"


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lml, its common to have some disappointment when done, but the effects are not over with so you know, and you will continue to improve you'll see. That is a great thing about HT treatment.Also after some time the new program offers new techniques to learn to manage IBS (even though its not about ibs really)in deep relaxation and other techniques you will find benefical.I am glad you found other benefits from them and I won't augh because I did to.







From what I have read in your post here they have helped quite a bit for you and will continue to so no worries.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,Thanks for the comments. I should probably mention that I am not lml, but ltl. It doesn't matter to me what you call me, but I see that you have a post directed to lml about serotonin. Just wanted to clear up any confusion.







I'm pretty postive about the HT - not worried, just have that "It's over, my part is done" sort of feeling. Kind of like leaving a job where I still want to do the work.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry I was doing that. LOLThanks for pointing it out.







Glad those articles helped. Also you saw from your post to JB a very positive aspect of HT and that is being able to relax your gut via the brain. This gets easier as you pracitice it and the gut brain and the main brain learned to communicate better, via this route. It is also probably opening up new pathways between the two and not takinng the old IBS Route neural pathways. Its all good from here on out for you.







Think of the positive gains you have had and work with 'why they happened' and continue down that road.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK. Am not trying to remain calm, i do feel a bit better actually. HOwever, have been gerttibg really badf stomach aches the last few days. They feel like period pain, but its not. Becasue its not time for my period yet. I'm worrying that things are changing. Oh well.I have noticed that the hypno is making me less worried about going out though. And what might happen. I'm erally pleased with that!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm not doing so well lately. This last week has not been so good. And tonight I had an all-out D attack at work. And work wasn't stressful or anything. It wasn't a _really_ bad attack, because the D did basically stop after I took my second Immodium. I tried one, but the attack continued, so I took the second after it would have been time for the first do be helping but it wasn't doing much. I think the D stopping may have been almost as much because of my intestines being empty as because of the medicine.I wasn't letting the return of symptoms get me down before, but now I'm starting to get discouraged.







Repeated trips to the bathroom and the cheapest, roughest TP money can buy was not fun.







And of course at that point the liquid, fizzing, yellow D is burning some.







I've been noticing my BMs have been yellowish a lot lately.Sorry to be gross.Anyhow, I was realizing tonight that my symptoms returning seems to coincide with starting tape 5. I think I am on day 56? now, and don't feel nearly as relaxed from session 5 as I did from 2-4. I especially liked 3 and 4. I was looking at my schedule, and I've got several more days of 5. Part of me really wants to listen to 3 or 4 for the relaxation...would it mess things up if I added a listen to that into the schedule? And then listened to my scheduled session (5) the same night?Do you think the change could have anything to do with the different session? Or is it coincidental...Note: The cat left my lap and I checked my listening guide...I am good! I have listened through day 56 and will listen to 57 later tonight.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Luna... I sent your concerns on to Mike, as he is the best one to address your concerns, however, for the quick answer, I don't think it will hurt to listen to your favorite sessions as needed to get you thru this rough spot, but allow 6 hours between any listening of the sessions. What may be happening is the mind-armies thingy, but also, you may have had a tummy bug, or other cause. Yellow color is sometimes indicative of other problems, sometimes it is absolutely nothing, however, if it continues for several days, then I'd make a call to the doc. If it has subsided and you're better now, you may want to see if you ate anything in particuar, and see if it happens again. The only reason I mention this is because I had gallbladder stones concurrently with IBS; we IBSers assume it is always IBS, and so did my doc until I insisted I have an ultra sound (no longer have THAT doc).So for now, listen to calm yourself, and I will let Mike pick up on this for some professional guidance for you. Naturally, his suggestion is the one to follow! Hope this helps, and hope you are feeling better.... take care.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, I just have a sec, but didn't you just have the flu or a bug?I will come back to this in a bit.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah, I did seem to have a bug, and I was telling myself that was why my symptoms were worse, but yesterday's attack was screaming classic IBS-D attack for me. I've basically had a sore throat and been feeling run down. I was feeling a lot better than I had been when I had that attack.I dunno, maybe I'm just being discouraged. Today I was OK, but the Immodium should still be affecting things some. We'll see how tomorrow goes!I was feeling pretty glum last night...first the D attack, then lots of stomach pain later in the night. My post probably reflects that mood.Marilyn, I am going to do a search or post on the main board to see what a gallbladder attack would feel like, to make sure I'm not ignoring something. The pain got so bad at one point last night, I was getting kind of worried that it might be something more than IBS. It started as a burning/gnawing feeling in the stomach, which I've had before. It didn't really travel up my esophogus as I thought it would. Instead it was just very ouchy, and at one point I got some searing pains on the right side, but it still hurt across the stomach area. Pain was never a big part of my IBS, so when I get really bad pain, it's troublesome.Thanks you guys


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Luna, regarding what a gallbladder attack feels like... it can be different for different people, but for me it was an intense pain in the tummy and the middle and sides of my back that lasted for 5-8 hours. This was caused by stones blocking the bile duct after having a meal containing fat. Others have reported having different kinds of pain, some have had severe nausea, etc. I had an ultra sound done years before when I had the pain, and it came back negative, the pains subsided, then came back.... and then the stones and sludge showed up in the ultra sound. By the way, the surgery for me, was lap, and was absolutely pain free! Almost like a mini-vacation!Take care...


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

EricForgot to mention in chat, and i wanted to share this as i'm so happy about it, I am seeing my dr. this week to come off the anti-depressants. I have been on them for 6 months for anxiety. My last appointment the dr. said i can start to come off them after 6 months and I feel ready. Yippee!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

luna, I need to check the other thread before I can comment here, but will get back to this for you.Linda, that is fantastic and you should be very proud of the work you have done and the results long term.







I am thrilled for you on this and sounds like you have a good doctor who was not content to leave you on them long term.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Yep still having a rough patch. Lots of stress and trying to manage it.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Yep...I'm in the middle of side 3 (CD) and ... i don't see changes ....I had a rough morning this monday, like yesterday.... I did the HT yesterday night before going to sleep ... and this morning was bad. Cramps, pain ,gas as usual, ... but no D. Only that usual pain i'm experiencing since many years. Am I C? I don't know. I go to the toilet about every 2 to 3 days....I'm on antibiotics because of "may be" a tooth infection. Can antibiotics make things worst??I'm confused about the result of the HT up to now.Anyway, i don't plan to drop the schedule. Usually i go up to the end, bad or not to see the result.----------


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Antibiotics can cause gastro upsets, some more than others, let your doctor know and perhaps they can prescribe one that gives less problems. Docs have done that for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard, I need to ask Mike about this for you. If it was me personally at this time I would stop the program. The antibiotics can do a number on your gut. This would have a negative impact on you and the program at the moment.Just wondering what antibiotic they have you on?Its good your perseverence though, but they can just cause some bad effects on the gut, they really did with me at least and it depends on the kind your taking somewhat.I am going to try to email Mike for you on this and have him get right back to you, but he's doing a health show, however I think he is still in contact.Don't stop the anti b's but hold off on the tapes for the time being. perhaps idle on side two for now.How long have you been taking them and how long do you have left?Sorry about the tooth.Will get it sorted for you Bernard.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

today would be day 16. Except that I skipped last night. I was sick with the flu over the weekend - I did listen to the tapes Th, Fr, Sat, and Sunday (and they helped me sleep), but for some reason my mind just said NO last night. I was actually feeling better - fever gone, worst of the coughing gone. I did have an IBS D attack in the afternoon - I think from all the drainage, acid (from eating very little) plus the tylenol (which was the only thing I took). I also woke up the previous two nights in a sweat. I am sure it was from the fever (in fact the second and worse night was thr turning point for getting better). But I got it into my head that I also started side 3 about the same time. So I wanted to make sure I didn't associate the tape with night sweats.If I remember right, I go back and repeat the last day, which would have bee day 14. So I'm actually on day 14, right? One good thing about skipping is that I did wake up last night sweating (again, assuming leftover from the flu), but since I didn't listen to a tape, I no longer have even that niggling suggestion in my brain of a link.thanksnancy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah Nancy I think you'd be fine at day 14. I'm glad you are feeling better!







BQ


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Bernard,AB's do have impacts for some people. Also the fact there may be infection could send additional messages / chemical releases / electrical impulses through your body which will throw your systems out of sync for a while.Hover on side 2 or 3, but go no further for a while until at least the course of AB is finshed.They have an impact on most peoples systems, so rather than plow ahead with concerns about the interaction and impact of possible affects of the AB hovering will prevent any anchoring of negativity of the AB side affects (if any) with the program.Well done to for persevering,







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, I followed your other post. I have some info for you on all this, but for the moment stop the tapes and idle on listening to side two for now. Then I will explain somethings to you on all this, but with what your going through at the moment it is best to stop for the time being.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm doing great, Mike and Eric! I had to stop taking some antibiotics myself 2 weeks ago because they made me so sick (under doctor's orders) and now I feel fantastic.The new program is soooo relaxing and soothing. It really helps when my stress levels start to climb.Take care!Jean


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Eric, I'm not sure how I missed your reply yesterday, but I did. I just listened to side 3 last night, after two days off after lots of side 5s. Do you still want me to deviate from the schedule?I am doing a lot better with the stomach pain thing. Doc seemed to think it was gas. Still dealing with tons of fatigue, but seem to have more energy after being on the antibiotic for a day... I got free samples of something stronger than penicillin







And I only have to remember to take it 2x a day, much better than 4x! This antibiotic (Cefzil) is supposed to be one of the easist on the gut, sez the doc who also has IBS.Anyhow, I'm still taking it easy, but feeling a little better.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, okay if your feeling somewhat better and your on an easy to tolerate one, then go for it. Just for a bit here though it still may cause some gi upset and keep an eye on that it may give you a little more d perhaps. It can also help you to feel better and get better faster so no problem for now.Glad you are feeling a little better and you will with some rest and things.When you feel better I can show you somewhat what happens when you get a flu bug or something like a sinus infection and how it effects you and even how it can effect your thinking and behavior like your mood.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I ate hot indian food this week and no problems







that is the first time I could do that in five years!







The benefits just keep on coming Eric, I'm now only taking one anti-spasmodic if and when compared to three a day a year ago. My little IBS Monster is sleeping nicely







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, thrilled to hear it.







Lets keep that monster asleep and sleep better. A song to think on whenever you get insomnia.







An old beatles tune off the White Album."Good Night (Lennon/McCartney) Now it's time to say good night Good night Sleep tight Now the sun turns out his light Good night Sleep tight Dream sweet dreams for me Dream sweet dreams for you.Close your eyes and I'll close mine Good night Sleep tight Now the moon begins to shine Good night Sleep tight Dream sweet dreams for me Dream sweet dreams for you.Close your eyes and I'll close mine Good night Sleep tight Now the sun turns out his light Good night Sleep tight Dream sweet dreams for me Dream sweet dreams for you.Good night Good night Everybody Everybody everywhere Good night."


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think I'll have to see about getting an mp3 or something of that song...nice lyrics, and i'm sure it sounds better in the actual song







I will be going beddy-bye shortly, and I'll see what session I get to listen to tonight. I am feeling better every day with this sickness thing. I am still more tired than I should be, but it's not the horrible fatigue of earlier this week. Those antibiotics seem to be doing the trick. My gut has been pretty good overall. Had a D attack 2 nights ago, but that happens, no biggie. I was at home, so I didn't take any Immodium. (It might have had to do with the yummy frozen Thai food I ate.) Tonight the stomach was feeling pretty decent, and I don't have to be anywhere tomorrow, so I gave into tempation and got Toxic Hell (aka Taco Bell) after working my short shift. I ate not one but TWO 7-layer burritos and the gut is still stable.My biggest complaint at the moment is an annoying zit that is forming near my nose







It's one of those kinda ouchy ones that is no where near having enough pressure built up to pop it, but enough to be uncomfortable.eric, i'd be interested in reading some of the info you were talking about sharing with me. if these are the wordy websites i think they may be, i'll probably try to digest them a bit at a time, so whenever you want to give me a link would be cool


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Love that song!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, I would be slightly careful what you eat at the moment and the antibiotics usally can cause some havoc and perhaps D, but if your starting to feel better great.







Here is some of the info I was talking about."Thus, with molecular biology we can prove that immune molecules, the interleukins, signal the brain through many routes - through the blood stream and through nerve pathways. And we can prove that when the brain receives such signals we experience a set of feelings and behaviors that, lumped together, are called "sickness behavior". http://psydoc-fr.broca.inserm.fr/colloques.../Sternberg.html


----------

